# The Dream Thread



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure there was ever a thread like this here, but I'm going for it anyways.
Have a dream you'd like to talk about? Just want to tell somebody about it? Maybe even have it interpreted? This is the place to be...

Last night I had a dream that I was standing in this huge open feild with grass and stuff. The wind was blowing really hard. I reached into my pocket and pulled out an umbrella. I started to run as fast as I could with the wind to my back, I unfolded the umbrella and jumped upwards. I started to fly.
All through the dream if I had an umbrella with me and some wind I could start flying. It was really neat. X3


----------



## Alexi (Apr 5, 2009)

I've recently been having a lot of FA (fat admirer) dreams and waking up very aroused.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a dream the other night where I had to perform one of my sociology essays as a monologue in my drama GCSE exam in front of loads of people. I hadn't memorised it, so while other people were doing their performances, I wrote down what little I could remember on a juice carton X3

It was especially weird because I never have dreams about performing in front of loads of people, because I don't get nervous about that kind of thing IRL.

And I've been having dreams with characters from Spooks, Murder in Suburbia and Buffy the Vampire Slayer in recently, too. I should stop watching TV right before I go to bed. X3


----------



## FKOD (Apr 6, 2009)

Once, I had this dream where this guy was going on adventures in some forest and collecting coins. Then, he'd go to this shop and buy some expensive stuff. Eventually, he buys the most expensive thing he could get, and the shop keeper says that he's now going to give the guy better deals. So, the guy buys a cheap potion or something, and then the shop keeper shows him another potion, which he claims would give the guy powers. So the guy buys and drinks it, but nothing happened. So, he grabs the shop keeper by the colar of his shirt, and he says in a fairly calm tone of voice, "Disapointing... but predictable." Then he goes off to some part of the forest where there are giant mushrooms, and that's where the dream ended.

It was weird, but not as weird as another dream I had where I was on some sort of slave ship, and I had a fish skeleton. So, I used the skeleton to make a wish for some reason, then everyone in the dream turned into cats. I don't remember much of it, since that was quite a while ago.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a dream last night that I was at school, doing some maths homework. I looked outside the window and there were two guys fighting on a really tall tower O.o It was also really sunny in my dream, so I couldn't see what I was writing down.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a dream last night with this little blonde boy. He was running through a house and burst out the door, people started running after him (he'd apparently stolen something) and he kept on running and running and running until he eventually got to this shallow river. On the other side of the river was an old farm, with one of those wooden towers usually containing grain or hay. The boy started crossing the river but he slipped and his boot flew off, landing square inside the tower. The boy got up and said
'I worked hard to get my home, no one's going to take it away from me'
and he went inside the tower. He retrieved his shoe and went to sleep or something, and ants came crawling out of nowhere, millions of ants, and they chewed through the wood and his tower collapsed and he fell through the floor. Then I woke up.

I had a dream some time ago where I was a Catholic schoolboy in the 50s and I was the leader of a group of other boys and we were involved in some kind of horrible child sex-ring with this priest. I wrote it out in detail in some other thread.

I wish I could write at all because some of my dreams would be great short stories. And by great I mean horrifying.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 7, 2009)

Last night, I had a dream that my dog almost killed a baby penguin.
And I live in the US.
May have to do with the fact he killed two baby rabbits...


----------



## Aisling (Apr 7, 2009)

Spoiler: kinda gruesome dream



In the same vein as Mewtwo, a while back I had a dream where my sister's super-sweet, super-cute and super-dumb black cat killed a teensy kitten... Like, just starting to walk teensy. It looked like she was just playing with it and then there was blood on her lips and paws. The kitten's body looked fine, but then became quite graphic after my dream-self realized what had happened to it


... It was really depressing and I have no idea what brought it on. It's something my sister's cat totally wouldn't do. ._.

On a... somewhat lighter note... I have another dream that I remember.
There was this underground city, metal and dim with lots of silver and blue. Off to the side there were some square-walled tunnels that would open up into rooms with square pools of water... In the dream they were aqueducts or sewers or something, but they didn't much look like it. It was a huge maze. There were sparsely scattered creatures inside... huge Malboros (from the Final Fantasy series), a second one I forgot, and... Furbies. If you were wandering in these tunnels and found one, and started to run, suddenly more would come out from the woodwork to join in chasing you, until there was like a dozen of them, and once you died (and were warped back to the underground city), the huge mob would continue to roam about the tunnels rather than disperse. You'd never know where they were.

So a huge mob of Furbies accumulated, and eventually they took over the speaker systems for the city and proceeded to sing "Mad World".
...

There was also that dream I had last week where I was married to Akio Ohtori from the anime _Revolutionary Girl Utena_, and we slept in the same bed. It made me feel really guilty, 'cause I liked it... Maybe if I had dreamed it before I got a boyfriend it wouldn't have been so bad. But no, it just _had_ to wait...


----------



## Darksong (Apr 7, 2009)

A couple of recent Naruto dreams.

I dreamed someone made me go to Barnes & Noble (a book store near me) and sort books. So I started sorting the books when someone talked to me about how "once, Neji came to this bookstore and..." can't remember what was after that, but I began jumping really high for some reason, and the person said, "You shouldn't look for Neji."

Go figure. I've been looking for the next Naruto manga books at the bookstore for about two weeks now, and I checked today. Still nothing.

I _think this might have been a dream_. Either that, or I'm just crazy [/sarcasm]. 

But I could have sworn I was awake when it happened. I was lying in my bed about 2:45 PM on Sunday and randomly gazing out into nothing over the side of my bed. Suddenly, I saw the shadow of a blue butterfly or something in my mind, and I heard someone whisper, _"Is everything all right?"_ Instinctively, I answered, "Yes, everything's all right."

Again, I could have sworn I was awake. But the whisper was so soft, the only way I could tell who it was was by the butterfly image. I'm pretty sure it was Chouji. But why would he talk to me?


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 7, 2009)

The most recent dream I've had (that I actually remember enough of to say much about) was a little over a week ago, and it's a pretty weird one.

There was this guy with kinda poofy, orange-ish hair who kept acting like he could beat up anyone and trying to start fights with everyone.  Apparently there were a bunch of other people hanging around, but I can't remember who they were or even what any of them looked like.  Eventually the thuggy guy came up to me and started bragging about his fighting abilities, and talking about how I'd be too slow to even hit him.
After he noticed I wasn't reacting to his bragging at all (oddly, I don't think I said _anything_ throughout the whole dream), the guy got into this karate-esque stance and jabbed at my stomach, but I caught it in midair without even trying.  It took him a few seconds to realize that he hadn't actually hit me (he kind of froze for a second, then looked down and freaked out.)  He tried to jab me with the other hand, but I caught that one also, and he started flailing around and trying to get his hands free, but he couldn't do it--apparently I was ridiculously super-strong in this dream... he was trying as hard as he could to break his hands free, but I couldn't even feel anything.

Eventually, he tried headbutting me in the face, but I just leaned back a little and he wasn't able to hit me.  After that failed, he stuck out his tongue and started to try and lick me (I guess he figured it would gross me out and I'd let go)... and then I leaned forward again and _bit the guy's tongue,_ which caused the guy to freak out even more--his eyes bugged out like a cartoon character's and his tongue went all zig-zagged for a few seconds after I let go.  I think the guy just ran away after that; I can't really remember anything else.


----------



## Xelac (Apr 8, 2009)

I had a dream that there were Halloween creaturs in my house, and I could turn into a dragon. The vampier bit me on the neck, and I turned into a dragon and roared. Then I passed out.  When I woke up, (still in the dream) Axel from Kingdom Hearts was beside me. Then, I woke up.

I also had a dream in which my Social Studies book could talk. It said, " Oh, no! Page 6 is torn out!" It spoke in the voice you hear when your cell phone says " You have no new messages, "  or something.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 9, 2009)

I was vacationing yesterday and today with my sister and friend, and since my friend talks in her sleep, we see what she's dreaming. She is also interested in Naruto, like my sister and me, so I asked her, "What is Neji doing?" And she said something about cherry pie. When she woke up, she told my sister and me that she dreamed that I had gotten cherry pie from my grandmother and that I put it in a house so Neji and I could race for it, but during the race, I told him to take a shortcut and he hit a tree. But then he jumped over the tree and landed on the roof of the house. Then he fell through the roof and landed in a chair, with a fork in his hand for some reason. And then he ate it really fast, and my friend woke up.

On the way back from the town, called Sequim (pronounced without the E), we sang this song to the tune of some little kids' song here called "If You're Happy and You Know It:"



> I know what we're going to do today *CHERRY PIE!*
> 
> I know what we're going to do today *CHERRY PIE!*
> 
> I know what we're going to do today with you, we're going to eat a lot of cherry pie *CHERRY PIE!*


We sang it ALL the way back.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 9, 2009)

And since I am Darksong's sister, I get to say that she dreamed that I did a couple of things with the character Kimimaro. Nothing that's bad for kids to know. For example, he changed my hairdo. The rest of it was rather silly but odd.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 9, 2009)

a PM I sent to Flametail said:
			
		

> I think I had a total of two distinct dreams last night. The first involved horses arguing and running off into the woods behind my house and I don't remember much about it.
> 
> The second involved us with a group of people that went to my school (we went to the same school <3 although I was wondering how you got from where you live to my school 8D) chasing us for some reason I don't remember through one of those big tunnelworks things you find at fast-food restaurants. I couldn't find you though. Then somebody got injured doing this so my PE teacher yelled at us to come out to play Bridge, and you came from somewhere else that wasn't in the tunnelworks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a dream a while ago that I was walking to school (since all my dreams are about school or my classmates for some reason :/) and I didn't know what classes I had that day. i checked my planner and it said that I had a double lesson of EarthBound. I was like "FECK YES!" but i missed the bus D:

EarthBound studies would be an awesome class XD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 10, 2009)

Darksong wanted me to put this up here so I will

I can remember three things from my dream last night:


It was nighttime. My dad was at a road intersection not far from my house.... and sleeping on the grass next to the sidewalk. My mom went like "Marlowe, time to wake up!"
And he barely moved and said "Okay, I'm coming" before falling back asleep.

Still nighttime, my family (including my dad, who had somehow woken up and drove us to this place) went to an ice skating rink because an event was going on there, but there was no entrance at which to pay; just the rink. And we didn't have our skating gear. I realized that [whichever band who made it] was singing _Seishun Kyousoukyoku_ on the edge of the rink, but they had almost finished once my family got there. It was disappointing.

Based on the animated movie _Animal Farm_ (except the animals were working for the farmer), I went to the intersection mentioned in point 1, but there was a big field of dirt where my school would be, and there was a stone staircase leading down the hill to it. I went down the staircase and turned myself into a pig so I could rescue the pigs that were in said field. However there were only pigs; all the other animals had escaped. There were two house-like buildings with one wall out each, sort of like the building down the hill from my house. The floors were coated in straw and the pigs were somehow supposed to move it to a pickup truck somewhere. I snuck into the building in which said pigs were working so that the farmer wouldn't see me. After quietly conversing with the three pigs (yes, three), I managed to dash out with one of them while the farmer conversed with a companion. Said companion looked down at us but thought that we were just going to deliver the straw, so I managed to start running towards the stairs. And then, the farmer noticed us and started chasing us. I left my pig form and tried to lead the pig from the field while running up the stairs mentioned earlier, but it turned out that I was much faster. But for some reason the farmer ignored the lagging pig and went after me. I was about halfway up the stairs and being gained on before I woke up. Poor pigs :'(


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 10, 2009)

I just randomly remembered, sometime in September/october (I think), I had a dream about this wolf guy (looked similar to the starfox one, who I didn't even know at the time o.o) who I was trying to get out of my dream to the real world so he could conquer it. It was really weird because we came to places I recognized from older dreams (like a tropical island from a desert island dream, that had a bunch of tiny cute jellyfish in a tidepool), and the end involved our ship (we were at sea) sinking, and I was trying to save a Togepi and a Pikachu. We floated on a board for a few seconds until the storm stopped (really suddenly), then I put them on the board so they were safe, and woke up.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 11, 2009)

I just had a dream this morning that my cell phone was ringing and I woke up and answered it, and on the the other line was Robert E. Lee telling me that he had enlisted in World War I and wars aren't made like they used to be, and that the "Crips" had way too many weapons at their disposal.

...


----------



## Alexi (Apr 12, 2009)

^That is an awesome dream!


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a really weird dream where my sister was driving me home from the movie theater, and suddenly _Butterfree_ was in the car, so I was like "Why aren't you in Switzerland?" and she said "Oh, I was on my way there, but I wanted to finish the Monthly Crossword first." And my sister was like "WTF?" but I was like "Ooh!" and watched her make all the crosswords and the answers and everything, and then suddenly Butterfree's car became a giant jet and then she dropped us home and went to Switzerland. o_O

That just goes to show how much I'm in love with that thing.

....but if I don't ace the Monthly Crossword, totally not my fault.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 12, 2009)

...Butterfree doesn't live in Switzerland. 

Anyways, I had a Gacktastic dream the other day.

Gackt and I played smash bros for the longest time, and then he's randomly like "TIME FOR THE SCHOOL BUS", and so we ran out and got in the school bus. Gackt sat next to me, and he just kinda... held me. He was really /really/ comfortable and warm. (So realistic, I swear, I could feel him). Then we started eating ice cream on the bus...

I dropped my ice cream on his crotch. He was really embarrassed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 12, 2009)

Just once, I'd like to see a thread of this nature and not get a mad compulsion to post about the dream I had where a bunch of pirates were all having a water balloon fight.



Dewgong said:


> ...Butterfree doesn't live in Switzerland.


...this is a dream we're talking about, reality is completely irrelevant. :)


----------



## Flora (Apr 13, 2009)

Well last night I had a seriously demeneted nightmare of sorts (it's now hilarious until the end) that felt dementedly realistic and was probably the crazed brainchild of Petz (the computer ones.  The ones with the really big eyes) and Spore:

I was playing Catz.  The one on the computer. And apparently I had four or five Catz out (yay demented cheating devices!).  And I got this weird notification:

"[Cat name] is mysteriously glowing!"

And I try with all my might to put the darn thing away but it's too freaked out or something.  Then, right in the middle of the living room:

"[Cat name] is drowning!" In the middle of the living room, no less.  Oh, but it gets better:  "If you click on this fish a lot, you can swim over to him and save him!" And this tiny fish appears on screen.  Yeah, I don't know what caused _that _either.

And I'm clicking the fish like mad (hey, the cat may be virtual, but it's a cat all the same!) , and _another_ message pops up on screen:

"You manage to catch up to [cat name.]" And I'm just like, "Yessssssssssssssss."

"But it dies anyway!" And I'm just horrified and I'm like "Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"

And I'm horribly depressed and tell everyone I meet that my virtual cat died of drowning in the virtual living after mysteriously glowing.  (now that I think of it, that darn cat was mysteriously glowing a la PMD heroes. And my game didn't even _have_ that cat irl)

It took me a few minutes after I got up to realize that the dream never happened and, besides that fact, it was impossible for said cat to drown/perish at ALL in game, especially not IN THE LIVING ROOM.


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a lot of weird and creepy dreams, so I'll start with the oldest to the most recent:

I had this dream that I was in preschool (I think I was in 1st or 2nd grade at the time) and my teacher had this cup with a squeaky-toy shark in it. Everyone was afraid of it, so I just went up and pulled it out to show that it was harmless. Right when I touched it though, it jumped out of the cup, started _floating,_ squeaked, then start chasing me around the room. Eventually, it caught up to me and bit my finger, and I woke up. I had this dream three times in a row. =D

In a different dream, my family was going to the Blues Clues house. When we got there, Steve and Blue (who I still say is a boy dog) were looking for clues, so my family decided we would go exploring. It turned out the place was a mansion maze, and somehow I got separated from my family. I started calling out their names. Then, Blue comes up (she/he/it was a cartoon), starts growling with foam coming out of his/her/its mouth, then bites me. Then I "woke up" crying. I got up and saw my mom and brother outside the door of my room. I went to go see what was happening, and it turned out a bone in my brother's wrist had popped out. Then I really woke up crying. When I got up it turned out my brother's wrist bone did stick out, but I was asleep when my mom took him to the hospital. Apparently, I either had an out of body experience, or I had a vision. (I'm a psychic. =D)

I'll add more later. I need to get some breakfast. (BACON! 8D)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 13, 2009)

i only vaguely remember the last dream i had. my history teacher was in it. i guess we just talked; i don't think it was particularly exciting because i don't really recall a lot of it.

the last time i had a dream before that, my dog had this needle stuck in his head. he started howling really loud and i started crying in it. i couldn't get it out.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 13, 2009)

Last night, I had this weirdass dream where my hamster transformed into a Godzilla-sized scorpion/sheep/snake thing that destroyed the world. I woke up when I farted loudly in bed. Then I fell asleep, had another dream, this time, Butterfree (the admin here) and I were in the Digital World. I had a Falcomon(my avvie) as my Digimon, and Butterfree had a weird Digimon that looked like what you'd get by DNA Digivolving a Butterfree and a Charizard, and then DNA Digivolving with a Magikarp. This Digimon said its name was Flydramon. Then the whole area flooded, and Leviamon (a Digimon we were told to fight), tried to eat me, but Falcomon and Butterfree sacrificed themselves to save me. Then Flydramon became my Digimon partner, and we Biomerged into a Mega Digimon that looked like Imperialdramon and Kuwagamon DNA Digivolved. This Digimon was called Ryubeemon. Leviamon then was defeated by Ryubeemon's Plasma Breath attack, and before dying, he said "Evil Kitty will avenge me!" Then it was morning in real life.


----------



## Ambipom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Just once, I'd like to see a thread of this nature and not get a mad compulsion to post about the dream I had where a bunch of pirates were all having a water balloon fight.


I wish _I_ could have a dream that epic. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 13, 2009)

Ambipom said:


> I wish _I_ could have a dream that epic. D:


I don't even actually remember the dream itself any more. I just remember having a dream that involved that concept through bringing it up in every dream discussion I can find. XD


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a dream about a coffee commercial once.

And I've said this before, but I once dreamed about getting food in striped paper bags by blue wooden bunnies, the entire thing was in similar art style of the Swedish children book Pettson and Findus which are about an old man with fun hat and a cat wearing shorts And those books are so awesome I could read them any day, and watch the movie: "Pettson and Findus, the Catonaut.
Because they rule.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 14, 2009)

I mentioned it in the April Fool's thread, but... I recently had a dream where I was pregnant. With kittens. The dream made it very clear that I had conceived immaculately 0.0 Also, according to a dream dictionary, having a dream where you're giving birth to or are pregnant with an animal is a sign of pregnancy... (It's not possible that I'm pregnant, but it's still odd.)


----------



## Alexi (Apr 14, 2009)

^That could be a sign of something new starting in your life. Either that or you're gonna have a baby Jesus in a few months. o.O


----------



## Dinru (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't think of anything new that's starting in my life, though, and nothing new has begun since I had the dream...

And I really hope I don't have a baby Jesus. Do not want pregnancy, kthnxbai.

Also, I just remembered that I had a dream that my boyfriend and I ran away and opened a restaurant together. In Spain. I interpreted all the Spanish, even though I barely know any... o.o (my dreams scare me. A lot)


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 14, 2009)

Dinru said:


> Iaccording to a dream dictionary, having a dream where you're giving birth to or are pregnant with an animal is a sign of pregnancy


These dream-interpretation people must still have plenty of ideas then. xD


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 14, 2009)

This is the dream I had last Wednesday. I posted it in a note on Facebook and my friends loved it for some reason. I don't understand it at all, but this is the first really good and fun dream I've had in a while.



			
				Me in a Facebook note said:
			
		

> Okay, so I was in some kind of trailer thing with Bean (my sister), Cream (my boyfriend), some school friends, and then a bunch of old people. It was pretty warm but cramped in there... It looked almost as if it were some kind of bus, but not. There was a tv at the front, and some guy that was our teacher. But it wasn't any kind o school, so I don't really get that part. Everyone was reading some book because Mr. Teacher wanted us to. But I didn't feel like it, so I was just sitting there looking out the window at the rain... Someone opened the door and I saw my aunt Bambi (NOT THE DEER) running like a madwoman. Okay..?
> 
> After a little while, I looked over at Cream, who was waving the book around saying, "Look what I've got!" That made me really mad for some reason, so I threw a dime at him. He threw Goldfish back at me. So then I gave him a big hug and we ate some crackers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexi (Apr 15, 2009)

Really weird one last night...

So I apparently had gotten back with my ex, and we were at this vacation house on some beach somewhere. The area kinda resembled the beach in PMD2. We were playing around the water for a while, then apparently decided to pretend to be a rapist (him) and his victim (me). At one point, he hit his head really hard, like skull-cracking hard, but he was totally fine. 

After that, we went back to the house, which was like a mansion. We went into our room and he was getting changed, and for some reason, was wearing a lacy white bra. o.O I kept teasing him about it. He was also chubbier, which was nice.

Then he started to work on his laptop when my mom told me my cousin had recorded a cover of some ABBA song (which is now stuck in my head, but I don't know the name of it). She apparently had very nice voice. 

Then I woke up to my cat walking on my face and pissing on my blanket. -_-


----------



## Alexi (Apr 15, 2009)

Really weird one last night...

So I apparently had gotten back with my ex, and we were at this vacation house on some beach somewhere. The area kinda resembled the beach in PMD2. We were playing around the water for a while, then apparently decided to pretend to be a rapist (him) and his victim (me). At one point, he hit his head really hard, like skull-cracking hard, but he was totally fine. 

After that, we went back to the house, which was like a mansion. We went into our room and he was getting changed, and for some reason, was wearing a lacy white bra. o.O I kept teasing him about it. He was also chubbier, which was nice.

Then he started to work on his laptop when my mom told me my cousin had recorded a cover of some ABBA song (which is now stuck in my head, but I don't know the name of it). She apparently had very nice voice. 

Then I woke up to my cat walking on my face and pissing on my blanket. -_-


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night, had this dream that took place in the future (the year 2020), and this guy built a time machine and told me to stop a meteor impact from wiping out the dinosaurs 65 million years ago. I asked "How the hell am I supposed to do that?!" The guy explained that my DS had a special cartridge in it, (not a game), that could deflect the meteor and make it go into the sun, causing the sun to last 5 billion years longer than it is apparently supposed to.

I go in the Time Machine, and It went to the year 65,000,000 BC, near where the Yucatan Peninsula is in modern times. the meteor had just entered the atmosphere, and the cartridge randomly shot out of my DS, and sent the meteor to the sun.

I returned to my hometime, and everything was completely different, becaus the humans weren't mammals, but were descended from Troodon (the supposedly most intelligent dinosaur). I was a Troodon-person, and so was veryone else. We had feathr coming out of our heads instead of hair, had scales, cat-like eyes, and claws.

I went to a local farm to see how everything was, and this antlered-Triceratops thing, that was supposed to be like a cow, was eating some leaves. I asked a farmer "Wher am I?" He just laughed, and said "You live next door, you doofdadoof!" 

I then woke up to the smell of dog turds. My dog had just took a shit in my room.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 20, 2009)

I can remember a few things from a recent dream:

-Orochimaru from Naruto telling me to dress up like the latter.

-A hurricane/tornado outside a building into which I haven't been before.

-A sign reading "Wallaby elephants"

-KIMIMARO


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Apr 20, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> ...Butterfree doesn't live in Switzerland.


Mike is right, plus, this was while she was supposed to be in Switzerland with Shadey.


----------



## turbler (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a dream involving klavier gavin, I can't remember the details, though.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 23, 2009)

> “IT’S STAR WOLF! GET DOWN!”
> 
> Four dark, sleek ships passed over the plaza. John was in a restaurant. He had yelled the warning. The customers just stared. No one did anything. He saw the four ships move closer and closer. One of the customers jumped up. “I can’t take this anymore! Cuoloh oxk oihk mhev!” (Read the mentioned fanfic for the information on Cerenian magic)
> 
> Suddenly the figure changed. The head elongated to a rounded point at front. The ears moved up to the top of the head. A tail with three silver rings grew out of the back as the skin melted away. Blue fur came through the skin. A kid recognized who it was and said, “He’s not lying! GET DOWN!” A couple shots flew by the window. Everyone on the team had shown up by now. Shots were ringing out left and right. The Star Fox team was trying to escape. Suddenly, a white light enveloped John as both teams stared in awe…


That scene from my fanfic? An actual dream. Except there was more stuff that I'd rather not talk about involving Fox and Krystal. I'll leave that to your interpretation.



Also... After visiting Disneyland twice in one year, I had a dream I was with this singer I know. At Disneyland. And we were going on "Extreme Splash Mountain. Which is basically a vertical drop off the Matterhorn into an underground pool. Underwater for a couple seconds. And then she went insane about some big test coming up in school. :/

Of course, there's also the Honeycomb guy turning around and scaring me. What was I, like, five when that happened?

Also... I've had a dream about said singer going into America's Got Talent, coming out crying, everyone looking at the sign, and it was actually Dancing with the Stars. 0.0 Amazingly, a few months later a similar thing happened in which her band went to a place where a record company was looking for new talent...  turned out to be a disorganized mess and a waste of time. Plus they're going for AGT right now, they (should) get a response in a couple weeks. XD

Oh, and the last one. I got out of my bed and there were a bunch of gold coins in my hallway. Like Aladdin Cave of Wonders style. Piles of em. And on them were... A Potato. And a Broccoli. And they were saying something... or singing. Yeah, they were from a Wee Sing Train video. Yes, this was a few days after my Honeycomb Guy dream.

Then there was the recurring dream where walk into my parent's room and I'm sucked into a shoebox and show up on Jeopardy. This was when I was 2-4. Yeah, I watched that all the time. :D

I have a lot of these... Then there's these "insertion" dreams where I'm sucked into Pokemon Crystal. Lol. Speaking of which, the first Pokemon dream I had was something about Ash Misty and Brock helping me collect chicken eggs in the pen I have out back. :/

Then there was the one where this one kid who used to annoy the crap outta me was forcing everyone in the school to be naked... I killed him with a lightsaber, then George Costanza from Sienfeld showed up, revealed HE was the mastermind, and I killed that retard too. No one makes my friend do that, FOOL.

Also... Ever have a dream, then days, weeks, months, or even years see EXACTLY THE SAME THING? I did that. Like five times. Yeah. :/


----------



## see ya (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a very odd and amusing dream the other day, one of the very, very few I have that isn't either so mundane that it interferes with my real memories or really really disturbing. Anyway, I only really remember the dream's general premise: 

Dr. Wily rigs the Kids' Choice Awards.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 23, 2009)

(this might be a double post since my computer froze while i was sending this before)

I had a really weird dream last night.

It started off that I was walking to the bus stop (to get to school) but I was lost. I followed these two kids up this really steep hill (it was practically vertical). I looked over at the top of the hill and realised that it wasn't my school. I checked my phone to see what the time was and it said 9:45, meaning that I missed the bus. I called up my mum to tell her and she said to walk back to my friends house. I got to my friends house (which was in the middle of the city and the whole room was made of glass, except for a black stone floor) and my mum was there with three boxes. She told me that I could keep one because I missed the bus. I chose the one that had Wii games inside.

Then the dream changed and I was my own character (K.T). I was with Ness, Paula and Poo in the middle of the desert. It was really hot and we were all about to pass out when Poo called out for his friends to save us. Everything went black and when I could see again, we were on a blue mat that was sailing across the ocean. Apparently everyone passed out from sunstroke and Poo's friends found us and somehow put us on a blue mat that was in the water.

The dream changed again and I was at my old house. My dad was in the spa so I asked him what he was doing. He said that he was in the spa because he was getting ready for work. I walked through (wtf) the spa and into my room. Two kids in my class were there and one of them said "you have a nice TV" and my dream ended.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 25, 2009)

Eye of Gorgon said:


> I was a Troodon-person, and so was veryone else. We had feathr coming out of our heads instead of hair, had scales, cat-like eyes, and claws.


Wow, did it feel cool? I mean, if you could really feel anything.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 27, 2009)

I had this really awesome dream about a week ago.

I can't remember which event came first, but I'll order them in the one in which I presume was first.

I was in a mall, more like a long strip of building with shops on both walls, and the lights were dim and the carpet was purple with moons and stars on it. I almost walked by this one place, but stopped ten feet from it. It had a sign in front, pointing towards the inside, and I could see a few stools and a counter in the shop. Then this really drunk woman staggered out and said, "Aaah, gimme another cuppa joe~" and she collapsed. Some guy who worked there dragged her back in.

And then I turned around and saw that there were three stages on the opposite wall, with seats (like the kind you see in a theatre) in front of all of them. Darksong was sitting in one, and there was someone on the stage, so I sat next to her, only to realize the person on stage was Orochimaru (from Naruto; I always dream about him for some reason O.o;). Too late, oh well.

And then Orochimaru started asking the crowd questions about random things. Then he looked at Darksong and told her to do something, which she did easily.

Then it was my turn.

In this really evil-sounding voice that was more ridiculous than anything else, he told me "Now... you must dress up... like NARUTO!!" I accomplished that easily.

The next part was this little mid-scene in which Orochimaru and Kimimaro (:D) were in this birdhouse-thing made of black string and round wooden poles. Orochimaru told Kimimaro to prepare tea somewhere. Kimimaro exits right.

There's just one thing you have to know about this before you continue (and remember it): Kimimaro's eyes were never shown until the event I'll call "the end."

And then in some sort of "meanwhile" or timeskip, my class was on a field trip to *a* small science center on a slope. On one wall it had this huge buffalo head made of rubber that snorted every so often, and in the room behind that it had a fake zoo. For some reason I was in a swimsuit, but that's irrelevant. I went back to the fake zoo, where there was a group of three or four hyper nine-year olds were running around looking at stuff. I approached a sign with a few words carved in black letters:

"WALLABY ELEPHANTS
100 ft -->"

The kids were yelling and stuff coming over to the sign. And then they were quiet for a split second while they stood there looking at it like zombies. I was thinking "Phew, that's over" when they started screaming their heads off again and dashing back in the direction from which they came to see the "wallaby elephants."

I exited the science center to follow my class, and for some reason I was wearing normal clothes, no longer a swimsuit.

And then as I crossed the road at a four way intersection (with NO crosswalk), this big wind started blowing. a counselor and a student were clinging for dear life on the open doors of the science center, and they reminisced about something that went something like this:

Student: *person's name*, what is this?
Counselor: It's a tornado. We have a high chance of surviving.
Student: AAAAAAAAH!!!

Meanwhile I was clinging to the nearly flat wall of a black building that looked like the placae in which my father works. I was crouching like that until the wind subsided and continued down the slope.

Cue another scene skip.

It was a house that was a lot like one I used to live in (white with a bit of blue) on a street I didn't recognize. Kimimaro was in the building, and he began pouring tea into two cups. After that he went into a room and... disappeared. Just after his eyes were finally shown. "The end."

Darksong and I appeared in the house, conversed about why there was tea on the table, and then left.

I can't remember anything much about that.


A couple of nights later I dreamed about a "camel wolf" attacking a small african elephant that was only as large as it (a bit bigger). For the camel wolf, imagine a wolf with a camel-like head and a small hump on its back. Then I saw an "Afghanistan wolf," which was a wolf with a short snout, orange-tan fur, and a white underbelly.

I guess the small elephant was a wallaby elephant?


----------



## Alexi (Apr 27, 2009)

Wallaby elephant sounds cute. X333

Too much Fable 2 has made me dream about it. D: I dreamt I was my character (looks kinda like me - fat with long hair, but with more scars), and I was taking out some Hobbes from this lady's basement. After that I took her to the Cow and Corset to hit on her (was that her favourite spot or something? I dunno), when I saw this girl who, after I thought about it later, was the character of my friend. She just sat in the far corner and watched me the entire time.

...Need I a break? Nah!


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 28, 2009)

Last night I had a dream about getting random Christmas presents in May. Oh, and sliding sideways along a wet bridge >>;


----------



## Felidire (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a dream about this village of chicken people, and there was this one chicken-person who I hung out with. We went on missions (to destroy spacecrafts) together. But their village was always getting bombed by terrorists, or something.. (they flew planes and blew shit up, what else could they be?) - and then the chicken-person-I-hung-out-with's mum got blown up, (we knew because her mum left a note in their house saying that she had died ).

(their houses were just boxes like this):





(Only they were like 15 boxes-wide and went up like 30 stories high).
These chickens were fucking fat, so don't ask me how they climbed 30-story-high boxes.


So yeah, the chicken person's mum got blown up, so I cried(wtf..), hugged my chicken-friend and was like "don't worry it'll be ok",
Then I woke up. <3 - Leaving my friend all alone there in my dream. xD


I didn't make any of that up btw. ,,xD
​


----------



## Darksong (Apr 29, 2009)

All I can remember is that it was a recurring dream -- I've dreamed about this before.

I climbed up some black stairs (on all fours), and there were about five different staircases before I reached the top, which was really high up in the air. There was a machine that would give me different ice-cream products (imagine a sideways vending machine), and for some reason, there weren't a lot in there. I knew someone had stolen them, but my sister didn't. So I pointed out where he had probably gone (he was in a rather stupid place -- under a table), but we never did get to recovering our sweets. 

And since I dreamed this before, I think it has some meaning to it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 2, 2009)

I don't think I posted my dream about the "shiny Swablu."

Anyway, I was playing a 4th-generation Pokemon game with FireRed-style overworld sprites and ran into a Pokemon. It was a shiny Swablu, but without all the swirly stars. However, it was silver colored and looked as if it was etched into platinum. I threw a premier ball.

"___used one Premier Ball!"

...

"Oh, no! The Pokemon broke free!
"The wild Swablu fled!"

>:(

I'm glad and not glad it was a dream at the same time. I'll probably be doing a sprite of it sometime.


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 2, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> I don't think I posted my dream about the "shiny Swablu."
> 
> Anyway, I was playing a 4th-generation Pokemon game with FireRed-style overworld sprites and ran into a Pokemon. It was a shiny Swablu, but without all the swirly stars. However, it was silver colored and looked as if it was etched into platinum. I threw a premier ball.
> 
> ...


I had a dream like that about a Slugma. I've wanted a shiny Slugma since then..

Anyways, I remember quite a bit of my dream last night. I first remember waking up, except my bed was on the other side of my room (I figured I must have moved it) from where I was I could peek out my window with getting up, so I looked out and it was REALLY EFFIN NICE. I wish my neighborhood was as nice as it was in that dream o.o Also, it was summer. After lying in my bed for a bit (like I do normally... I thought I was awake, I guess) I went outside. The entire layout of my house had changed and there was a sliding door where the kitchen was that went out to the side of the house. The neighbors were outside talking, and then they commented how nice my hair was (I hadn't brushed it and had a bed-head, so idk). Then I forget a little bit of the dream D:. 
Then, later in the dream, My house was back to normal, and I was pretending to be Giroro for some reason. Then I heard someone knocking on the door. I suddenly actually turned into Giroro here, and went to answer the door. The Gururu platoon was outside, and Gururu shot me in the belly and I fell over. Then I got woken up by my dad IRL.

It was pretty cool.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 4, 2009)

Something I was going to type up on Friday:

On Thursday part of my dream involved a conversation between Kabuto and Kimimaro.

They had gotten on something about attacking a nearby village.

Kabuto: Are you ready to go?
Kimimaro: Yes.
Kabuto: What about the explosives?
Kimimaro: [The villagers must] run away from the explosives.

O.o


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Billy Jigsaw got me and then later we found him in the shower. Aaaaaah. *_*

Last night though I had a pretty damn scary dream. Satan kept trying to kill me & a bunch of other people and if we refuse to die, he comes back to kill us in a more scary and horrific way. It was scary in a dream and I didn't wake up because I was intruiged and let my curiousity get the better of me.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 4, 2009)

I dreamt I watched a Simpsons episode where Homer got rickrolled. It was in season 1-quality, too.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I dreamt I watched a Simpsons episode where Homer got rickrolled. It was in season 1-quality, too.


Ouch. What was his reaction?


----------



## Darksong (May 4, 2009)

The first thing I remembered was that there were killer bees under our doorstep.

---YET ANOTHER NARUTO DREAM ___

However, I also dreamed that we were at my house, trying to go to bed or something, and Kabuto was with us. I asked, "How do you make such realistic clones?" 

Then he said, "Kabutopses."

I was like, _Kabutops? o_O That's the_ evolved form _of Kabuto...!_

When I reached the top of the stairs, I saw Hinata, who for some reason was only two feet tall. Either that, or she was kneeling. I told her I thought she was awesome. :)

EDIT: How did I forget this? She also seemed sad about something.

EDIT: Also, at the beginning, Cryptica and I were in Japan and crossing a bridge. When it started collapsing, we realized the Akatsuki were behind us. I'm pretty sure Deidara exploded one end of the bridge, and Kakuzu was using levitating money xD


----------



## Not Meowth (May 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Ouch. What was his reaction?


"D'oh!", of course.


----------



## voltianqueen (May 4, 2009)

I've had pregnant dreams for the past three nights. >>;

In the first one, I was on the computer late at night. I was talking to my friend Alex, and I said, "I'm pregnant!" Alex typed back (and I could hear his voice for some reason), "Don't worry, Korinna! You're only 17!" ...I'm not 17, but wht kinda freaked me out when I woke up is that I'm supposed to be visitng my bf in England when I turn 17. There was no mention of a father, however, so it could've been anyone. 

In the second one, I was at my grandmother's house with my head down on the kitchen table. One of my band directors walked by me and asked what was wrong. I didn't say anything, but he knew somehow and said, "It's okay - deciding to have a baby is just the first step!" Then I went into the bathroom and looked under the sink, where there were lots of toothbrushes :P

In the third one, from last night, I was at some kind of store with my friends... I was trying to decide whether I wanted Doritos or Cheetos, and what kind. I settled with just regular Cheetos, and went to sit with my friends, who asked if I thought the boat ride was fun. What? 
It skipped to a different scene, where I was home on the computer, which was messing up as usual. My Wii was also sitting beside the monitor. A little icon came up on the screen that looked like a computer with shreds of paper flying off of it. I freaked out for a second, then pushed the eject button on the Wii. I pulled out 2 Battle Revolution discs, Kirby Air Ride, SSBM, and DDR... Then I was on msn with my bf Cream. We were talking like normal when all of a sudden he said, "omg I'm going to die :(" I was like, "WAIT, I'm pregnant with YOUR baby! @_@"
...And then my computer shut itself off. My mom came in and said, "What are you doing, Korinna? Go to school." So I went downstairs to get ready, even though it was 1:25am.

:/


----------



## Dinru (May 4, 2009)

I had a dream where my boyfriend told me he was bisexual and asked me if he could make out with some random dude, to which I said yes but only if I could make out with some random girl if I could find one willing. He said yes and promptly made out with a dude. Part of me realized it was a dream, therefore any girl I could find would be willing, so I might as well find a cute one. I searched this odd fair place and was looking... and then I woke up. Odd.

I... tend to have a lot of homoerotic dreams 0.o When I was younger I almost had dream-sex with another girl but I didn't know how lesbian sex worked at the time so we didn't and I went on to other things. And I've kissed girls several times in dreams. I haven't had any dreams that involve sex of any kind since. Strangely, this happens more often with girls then boys...


----------



## Munchkin (May 5, 2009)

I've had a recurring dream for over a year now. Well, it's not always the same. I mean, sometimes I'd go to sleep one night and things would happen that supposedly would happen over the span of the day. The next night, I dream of what would happen the next day, and so on. Sometimes it doesn't even feel like a dream - it feels like I'm remembering something, it feels as though it's actually happened - even when I wake up. Sometimes, I even end up seeing these events when I'm just dozing off or daydreaming.

But it's always about the same person (or, in some cases, people).

Basically, according to these dreams, I met a 17-year-old black boy named Daquan (pronounced as though there was a "y" after the first "a") when I was in fifth grade (where I would have been...10?) and we had some kind of relationship going on. Yes, I know it's weird, I was ten and all...but that's just what happened in the dreams. We loved each other. And I swear, in those dreams I really feel something that feels too good and too true to just be a dream. He used to take me out, we used to spend so much time together...he was basically _the perfect_ guy.

When he turned 18, I broke up with him.

It broke his heart - and mine - but I knew it was for the best. I knew it was illegal for us to have such a relationship (no, we never had any sex - I'm a virgin in both real life and dreams...we made out and stuff, that's all), so I broke up with him. Not long afterward, he went to jail with murder charges. Deep down inside I knew it couldn't have been him - so I did a little investigating of my own. Within a year, I had found sufficient evidence to prove that Daquan was not behind the murder. But, being 11, no one believed me. All I could do was wait.

Then, those couple of years are foggy in my memory-dreams. The next thing I know, it's present day and I'm just walking out of my school when I notice a souped-up car parked on the sidewalk right in front of my school. I mean the kinds of cars with automatic doors that slide out and up and looks something like what you would find in a Need for Speed game. Then I hear someone yell my name and I look around. What do you know, there's Daquan, standing in a crowd of kids trying to leave the school. So I scream his name, drop my bag, run up to him, and jump on him in an embrace. (It may be worth noting that at the present day, I would be 13 and he would be 21.)

But then, in the front passenger seat, there's some Puerto Rican 19-year-old boy. Apparently his name is Jason and I knew him for a long time (though he wasn't in previous dreams, the memory of a long-lasting brotherly friendship surfaces). Since I'm with a good friend (she actually exists, and I've really known her for five years), it's all awkward at first. Then I introduce Daquan and Jason to the girl and eventually we come to the conclusion that after such a long time, Daquan and I need some time alone to reminisce (apparently, according to the memories I have within these dreams, Jason and I used to hang out during those years that I never actually dreamed of). So Jason walks my friend home. Eventually, I go behind her back (because I'm closer to Jason than to her) and tell him that she's never faithful, no matter how much she likes a guy (which is true) because they were about to start dating.

So, back to the present, Daquan drives me to a nearby mall (which my mom and brother magically agree to - in fact, from this point on, they let me do whatever I want) and buys me a whole bunch of things that I've always wanted but could never afford (shoes, clothes, video games, a CELL PHONE), then we eat some ice cream, watch a movie, and eat some Popeyes chicken and biscuits, all the while discussing things we'd missed in each others' lives (since he was in jail, it was mostly me talking). Towards the end of our conversation, he kisses me. Then we generally get back in touch (which is easier because he bought me a CELL PHONE) and start going out again.

Eventually, we both realize that, during the time of our lack of communication, we both learned how to dance. As in, with a crew. Like in Step Up 2: The Streets. So the three of us (Daquan, Jason and me) start practicing. But we needed a deejay to fix the music while we're dancing. Eventually we meet an Italian boy with a dark, mini-afro that could deejay. So, eventually, we met a whole bunch of talented teenage dancers, one by one, and formed a crew. We even had a name. Some couples were formed within the crew. Then we made our debut at an annual carnival down the street from my house, and our second performance at a house party several hours away when traveling by car, secretly arranged by one of the crew members.

These events randomly occur in random dreams almost every night/day.
And I _still_ don't understand them. But I have this strange feeling that they're important.


----------



## Darksong (May 6, 2009)

I have a few recurring dreams, but I've already mentioned them.

Sometimes, recurring dreams are clear (for example, yours) and don't require much thinking-about. But others (like the sweets one I mentioned earlier) have more hidden meanings. As for me, I have more of the latter >< Usually, any clear recurring dreams I have aren't sad, but the more vague ones seem to have a somber air to them.


----------



## Ivy Newton (May 12, 2009)

I has had some strange dreams. They're all from when I was like 5 or 6, though.

In one the sun was burning up (and it had a freaky cartoonish evil face and flaming tendril/ray things) and it was rapidly approaching the earth and everyone was calling it a tornado for whatever reason, and so to not die everyone in this random city full of skyscrapers that I happened to be in had to get into a giant building that looked like a half-sphere of lime jello and it was uber crowded and sticky.

Then I got into dream analysis when I was like 8 and decided the reason I had that dream was 'cause I was afraid of kindergarten =D

And then another really strange one was that I had to rescue these safari animals that were randomly in my backyard/driveway thing and they were all neon colored - like lime green giraffes and bright pink lions and such, I think the colors were neon green, orange, pink and purple. I had to save them by feeding them bricks that were the same color they were, and the only place I could get those bricks was a miniature (like dollhouse sized) log cabin that was randomly sitting on a table in the middle of a forest at night. So I shrunk myself and got into a jeep with the Cluefinders (from an educationatory computer game) and then we went into this mini cabin and everything was made of food like the ground was brown sugar and there were brocolli trees and the furniture was made of cheese. And then in the cabinets in the kitchen was miniature furniture for eating -.-;;
Oh yeah and the house was one of those freakish dealios where it's much bigger on the inside than it looks on the outside, like the roof was probably 10 stories up and it was the size of a national park and stuff.

And yeah that's pretty much where it ended. Never did save those animals.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 12, 2009)

So last night I had a fairly odd dream about myself being a secret agent set on destroying the Westboro Baptist Church. Y'know, the God Hates Fags guys. It was cool too, because I got all these awesome secret agent clothes and implements. 
 It was at night, and there was like a foot of snow on the ground and I was in my basement 
 Trolling their IRC chatroom 
 Then I like started shouting awesome when they started showing pictures of gays and asking what they were 
 I expect they expected EVIL as an answer 
Then I went outside and the teacher in the class next door to mine was my neighbor and they shot him because apparently blacks are evil too 
 And then I was all goin' at them with a tazer and this one Catholic priest dude gave me some sort of scoreboard 
 And at the end was really depressing because it was like,  
 They were brainwashing little kids. 
 Then I woke up.

It was coooool D:


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 13, 2009)

I dreamt my teacher piloted a small airplane with her class (including me) close to the ground, doing all sorts of stunts and looking for cars that were "decorated funny." At one point we saw what was apparently a kiosk shaped like an ice cream cone that sold ice cream. My teacher said we'd been there before, and suddenly I was on the ground in my dad's car. My father was driving up to the ice cream vendor, and I was sitting in the VERY back seat where you store stuff if you're going camping or something. For some reason the vendor thought we didn't have shirts (which was kinda weird), so we did a circle and drove up to him again and got our ice cream :D

During the same dream at one point I went to a Hallmark-type store with a high ceiling, and for some reason my family and I were looking at the cards. I saw only three cards on the shelf that were interesting to me in that dream, all of them having Kimimaro on the front for some odd reason now that I think about it (I dream about him alot). There was one animated one with a sunset background where the wind was blowing, so I opened the [blank on the inside] card and felt a breeze.

Another card pictured Kimimaro about to punch Naruto to death, but I can't remember the last one. I was still looking at the first card when my mom told me it was time to go :)


----------



## voltianqueen (May 13, 2009)

Last night I had a dream... It's vague now, but it had something to do with my dog-loving friend giving me puppies to take care of for many weeks. I didn't know what to do with them and I was afraid she'd be mad :P

Then it gets really strange, but it had something to do with an explosion on TV...or something. Later it has to do with fried chicken, sausage pizza, my sister, and Mecca. >>;


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 13, 2009)

voltianqueen said:


> it had something to do with an explosion on TV...or something.


"KA-BOOM! Stay tuned on Explosion TV for some more cool explosions."?

Anyway, I wanted to post my dream for last night yesterday, so I will :D

Except now the only part I can remember is that Shino argued that hand warmers should be kept in place instead of rubbed on your hands -.o


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2009)

I had a lucid dream last night! :D I don't remember much about the lucid part of it, but there was this other part that was really messed up...

I was in World History class, which had somehow changed into Science and was taking place in my science room from last year. I had a water gun and was shooting it at the wall for no apparent reason, and though my teacher saw me do it she didn't say anything until a few minutes later - "why is there water on the wall?!" She flipped out and it was a few minutes before I could tell her I did it. When I did, she told me that my punishment would be to change my demonstration speech to something about math (this was _world history_ class that was now _science_), but I didn't think I could because I'd already told my English teacher that my speech would be on how to make a pizza. I don't know how that works. Then I left, it was snowing, and I woke up.

No, I don't know either.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 15, 2009)

I had a dream that I was in a book store and this guy from my school was complaining that a book he wanted wasn't in yet. He kept carrying on for a while so I sat down on a leather seat listening to him. Then he yelled out "WATCH OUT THE ASUSHINIGAMI IS BEHIND YOU" and I said "what the fuck is a asushinigami?". Suddenly, and invisible ghost/demon thing attacked me from behind. I managed to fight it off, but it pushed me off the seat and killed some random cat that apparently belonged to the guy. The guy started crying and was all like "nooo pudgey ;_;" and then I woke up.

I have no clue where the name "asushinigami" came from O___O


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 16, 2009)

Last night, I dreamed that I was a /b/tard. My teachers were mad that I was writing old memes on my papers. Nothing really interesting happened, though.

This probably came from when I was doing a worksheet for English class. One of the sentences that I had to correct said "The football team lost the game," or something like that. I lost it, and circled the phrase so the teacher would lose it too.


----------



## Munchkin (May 25, 2009)

Last night, I dreamed of my ex.
Coincidence? I think not! I bumped into him yesterday, and today is the anniversary of when I broke up with him.
(I actually keep track of that stuff >.<)

Anyway, in the dream, it was tomorrow, and he was picking me up from school in a car. We were supposed to go to New York. He stepped out the car to greet me with a kiss on the cheek. But then he was staring at me instead of turning around and getting into the car, so I'm like, "What?!"
And he says, "That's all I get for picking you up?" So I roll my eyes and kiss him quickly then pull back but he's still staring at me. I give him an inquiring look and he asks, "That's it?" So I sigh, roll my eyes again, and I kiss him again, this time with the tongue and with his arms around my waist and all that jazz. Then a boy in my homeroom and Spanish class, who's an Italian sophomore named Gavin, comes up behind me out of nowhere, spins me around, and kisses me, also with the tongue.

So I have no idea where Gavin came from, but I think I know why I dreamed of Jorge (my ex). Like I said, I bumped into him yesterday and made plans to go to New York with him after school tomorrow. Also, again as I mentioned, today is the anniversary of the day I broke up with him.
He's the only ex that I still consider a good friend~


----------



## Linzys (May 25, 2009)

My dreams always seem to take place on cruises, beaches, malls, surreal cities or in forests.

The other night I had a dream that I was walking through a forest with a little girl, we were trying to collect the glowing D&D dice that were growing off of some of the trees like fruit. There was also a very large Totoro statue and occasionally we heard something in the bushes and got scared.

Last night I dreamed that I was on a ferry ride with a class and some of us were wearing fursuits O.o At one point we also had to grab onto eachothers' ankles for some sort of energy transfer...thing.


----------



## Aisling (May 26, 2009)

Oh man! I just found my planner from last year and it had this crazy dream I had while I was asleep in first period, that I wrote down so I wouldn't forget it.

So it starts out, we're watching _The Swan Princess_ in first period. I watched my favorite parts and then took a nap (yes, in my dream) because I knew that movie like the back of my hand.

And I had a dream while I was napping. There was an outdoor festival type thing taking place like the one at the beginning of the, um... I don't remember if it was the second or third Swan Princess movie. Belle and the Beast from Disney's _Beauty and the Beast_ were at the party festival thingy. That witchy lady of Rothbart's from the first Swan Princess was disguised as a guest, and she made off for my computer room (which, along with the hallway that leads do it, was now a half-built outdoor structure). So Rogers (also from the first Swan Princess) and Clopin (from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_) run in there to chase her out.

After this I woke up from my nap to discover that a pretty, laminated, full-color worksheet had been assigned on The Swan Princess and I was supposed to have been doing it while I was napping.

And then, I "woke up" again because apparently I had been dreaming all of this the entire time, and I tell my friend from second period about it (while still in first period).

Then, I wake up from _that_ dream to find out that I slept through the entire class and the bell had rung, and I was afraid I was going to be late to my second period class.

But it turns out that was also a dream, and I wake up again to find that while I was sleeping someone had taken my shoes off and thrown my socks across the room. My second period teacher was now in the place of my first period teacher and he laughed at me.


And then, I finally actually woke up and the bell rang. My head felt really heavy. @_@; Once I felt better I wrote it all down.


----------



## Skroy (May 26, 2009)

My dreams— if I can remember them that is— tend to be visions of the near future. 

Like recently, I dreamt of taking my English placement essay exam and not finishing it on time, ending the essay with, "every man for themselves!", followed by me whispering, "déja vu", which ended the dream sequence. A week later on the actual date of my exam, every action I did was the same as in the dream— especially the not finishing part (much to my dismay) and the "déja vu" (which I said twice instead that day).

In another dream of mine a few months ago, I was watching the news about a bridge falling down nearby my house. A few days later— you guessed it— a bridge _did_ fall down and I saw the whole thing on the news channel. 

My dreams aren't always some sort of vision; sometimes in my dreams, I also see weird colorful patterns like in those telescope thingies (what were they called again? Horoscopes?).


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 26, 2009)

Last night was a kinda weird dream... Around the beginning I was watching my Aunt play CTTR (Crash Tag Team Racing), except she was playing as Giroro. I have lots of dreams about Giroro. (Well, the other KG characters were playable as well, but she was using Giroro). Then I started playing it myself, and I was playing as.... Kururu I think, I can't remember, I'll just assume I was playing as him. Anyways, I got to an interesting part where you had to shine a light on some runes, then decipher them and read them out loud to open a door to the next area. I went through there a few times. Can't remember how that bit of the dream ended. 
Next part of the dream, Live action Dave the Barbarian. Wth? 
And finally, me and the rest of the non-existent glue fanclub from TCoD raved over some glitter glue. 
Glue fanclub... wtf


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 26, 2009)

No, they're kaleidoscopes :)

I can only remember that my dream last night involved a beach and bees with mechanical-pencil-lead for stingers.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 2, 2009)

My dream was very long and hard to explain. It was based off of Naruto ; more specifically, the Hyuuga clan. 

It took place in my dad's neighborhood -- except the houses to the right of us were all replaced with houses I had dreamed of before. I can only remember that there might have  been a hot-air-balloon-like thing that carried people above the roofs, but I might just be thinking of that. I can't remember exactly what I was doing, but there was something bad going on. I started near the bottom of the hill that my dad's house is on, and I remember that a few people were near me, including Neji, even though I hardly acknowledged him. o_O Either that, or it was just my sister (Cryptica) and Neji.

This part makes me think that there was a lift. We somehow quickly went up the hill to our dad's house, and there was a paper design taped to the ground (I don't know how that works). It was like a many-pointed star; rather, a sun that has points around it, like the ones you draw when you're in kindergarten. There were small words written in light blue pen on it, although I don't know what it said because they were too small to read. All I know is that I was thinking about whatever was going to be our doom, and I thought something about "evolving with friendship." Yes, it was nighttime, and my Pokésona (Pokémon that represents me) is an Eevee who wants to evolve into Umbreon, and it had to do with Neji (of course) but I never acknowledged that either, even though I've been wanting to dream about it for _ages._ More like a month or two.

The next thing I know, I'm alone at the bottom of the street and looking across to the other side of the road, where there are three complete Naruto freaks shouting about Naruto (I can't remember exactly what they said).

And then it skipped to daytime, where I heard of a group of thieves who were advancing towards our house. However, my dad mentioned the "great security at house number nine," (which was red, as far as I remember) and the thieves ended up being captured in one of those mobile home things. The thing was blue and was meant for hamsters, I think.

Then I was somehow in a large building that looked somewhat like an office building, even though people called it the “Hyuuga Clan’s Base.” I somehow couldn’t be seen, so I went up a nearby staircase, to a small area above the rest of the floor where (I think it was) Hiashi was in a room on my left, and since there was another room ahead of me, I decided to check that out. There were people of the Hyuuga clan saying something to praise another of the Hyuuga clan (even though I can’t remember exactly how), and that gave me the idea that the Hyuuga clan was stuck-up. When I went downstairs, there was a clear whiteboard that displayed what that person up there had been saying, and I pointed it out to my sister, although then everything but the first sentence disappeared: “There are many members of the Hyuuga clan, but this one in particular we will remember.” (Of course, this isn’t what the Hyuuga clan is really like; my dreams are just like this sometimes. >>) 

Then my sister called me to Subway, and I somehow teleported. But since I was so surprised (someone else had teleported me), I didn’t quite know what to do. I just sat there with my piece of wheat bread, trying to get things straight, and for some reason, we only had two minutes to make our sandwiches (yes, we made them ourselves in this dream.) I wasted my time being confused, only managing to throw a few juicy pickles on one end (I don’t even like pickles), before they said my time was up. I just placed some watermelon and a few pieces of blue watermelon on it, then they toasted it.

Somehow, Hinata didn’t manage to make it into that dream.


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

2 days ago I was playin the reapers game with a friend(world ends with you)
and Klavier Gavin (apollo Justice) pops up and starts singin...
las night. My dad was a securit guard, he got paged @ about 10:00 pm. He leaves, I surf TCOD. He comes, back, and GETS ME A REAL LIVE HOOT-HOOT as a reward for defending... ujm,mmm the place where he works as a securit guard... but regardless. REAL LIVE HOOT-HOOT!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 15, 2009)

I keep having this reoccuring dream where I'm standing on this cliff face deciding whethor or not to jump.
And I just stand there mulling over the idea for the entire dream. 
Between the time I jump and the times I turn around and walk away, it's 50/50. I feel like this dream is really important, but I can't find the hidden meaning in it..


----------



## Spatz (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I knew of this thread earlier, and now I can't remember any significant dream, cept for the one last night.

Some sort of fund raiser with actual wookies, and I recieved  apokemon game for my partcipation. Thing was, in was not HGSS, it looked to be a remake of RS, and the packaging was all wrong, as if nintendo released a new portable system. Am I just messed up that way?

shame I didn't see the cartridge for the game, stupid fidily game case...


----------



## Dinru (Jun 18, 2009)

I dreamt I was trapped in the moon of The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. IT WAS NOT FUN. Also, the four giants were not free. Link did not beat the mask. I. CRASHED. INTO. TERMINA. *shiver*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a dream last night where I got a new Wii (mine was stolen) and there were randomly some games that had escaped my mom selling them, but they were all Gamecube games. So anyway I put one in and started playing it, and had already been playing it for a few minutes before I realized 'OMG I got a new Wii'. And only then did I see the Wiimotes (I guess I was using a gamecube controller before, though nothing besides a Gamecube Memory Card was plugged into the Wii) and they tapered to a point at the end and one of them was a sort of spring green color. So then I went and asked my mom why I got a new Wii and she had an explanation that I forget then she started going on about how the green wiimote would be good so I could find the wiimote if I ever wanted to play in the dark... I guess it was glow in the dark or something.

And then it switched to a big auditorium with some sort of presentation, and then it switched to some place where people were selling stuff including this one guy I know and so I asked him what I could get for $15 (which apparently was all I had) and so he only pointed out the stuff I could get for _exactly_ $15, so I had to look for stuff under $15 myself. And there were a bunch of random pictures hung up at his selling stand that were mildly creepy. I think one of them had to do with bones and talked about someone coming back to life or something. And then I woke up =3

Ack, inconsistent capitalization -.-


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 28, 2009)

Mumei said:


> I think one of them had to do with bones and talked about someone coming back to life or something.



O.o Mumei... uh....

Anyway.

On Friday night I dreamt about something like Greece vs Rome or something, and I was a Roman. We lived in a desert with sandstone buildings and apparently the Greeks were going to attack.

Then I dreamt that I was a mortamor and that my team and I had beaten both the regionals and globals for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker's Wildcard World Cup, so I was on the deck of a ferry boat with three killer whales at a celebration for it. Apparently I was supposed to copy them or something, so when they jumped into the water I did too. They somehow got up on a ledge about forty feet above the water tank (yes, TANK of water), so I did, and then the next part was the most fun.

They jumped into the water from that high up. I did too. It was so much fun falling :)


----------



## Darksong (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a dream that I was on Mars and that an astronaut was talking to me about living there. I can always breathe in dreams though, so he started talking about the atmosphere when I asked why. 

(This is where the Naruto part starts)

Then, it skipped to a short part with two prisoners of Orochimaru. Nothing really happened.

And then I was in a toy shop, in a corner with something that looked like a jail cell with blue bars. My mom looked over at it and said, "A water slide!" And then she fumbled with some toy and then turned back around. "Oh, a Roller coaster! I knew that!"

And then it skipped to another two prisoners which, coincidentally and oddly, were me and Neji. I can't remember exactly what happened, but we were at what looked like a parking lot with a toll booth, colored completely yellow. And then Neji said goodbye to me, and was holding something green.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 29, 2009)

Just had the worst dream ever. 

It was in the morning, when the sun hasn't risen yet but it was not as dark as night, yet not light enough to be dawn. I had just woken up in my bed, which was still nice and warm and comfortable. Then, my dad came into my room to wake me up. Being nice and comfortable, I was reluctant to get out of bed. After some yelling and prodding, my mom came into my room to get me out of bed. More yelling and prodding ensured. 

I wanted to stay in bed, but I probably should have gotten up. So I painfully hosted myself out of bed --

-- only to discover that it was a dream. 

Raaaaaaage...


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 29, 2009)

i had a dream that i couldn't sleep in the room i was in and the tv/a light under my door/my mom's voice kept me up. the problem was, every time i woke up, the tv/a light under my door/my mom's voice were present. i thought i got a healthy amount of sleep last night, but something about that dream made me think otherwise.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 29, 2009)

1.I had a dream that I whent to school and everything was different. The depressing part is that it will be different

2.I had a dream that I was seching and searching and I found him~(also,I was haruhi suzumia)

3.I had another dream where I was going to war,I courageous..then I woke up.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 6, 2009)

There was this one strange dream I had a couple of months ago that involved movies and stuff. I was with a few of my friends in this huge spacious theater with only two long rows of seats heading long ways (from the front to the back of the place). 

For some reason, the movie that was gonna show was something demented, and I was trying to get out of there to get a drink or something. The next part wasn't really a cut off, because I just walked into the next room.

I think there was a queen sized bed or something with thin, comfortable sheets and blankets colored light blue. Under the mattress were all of my lost stuff, including stuff that was stolen.


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes please practice your Psycology 101 on me :))))


In most of my dreams as of late (Including the past two nights), I have been quite easily legally blind. My vision is blurred beyond recognition and rather sensitive to light, giving me a headache in my forehead if i strain it too hard.

The night before last, I was staying in a hotel with a group and I had no problems going to bed, but when I woke up, there was quite a colorful mess as I tried to make coffee (there were also plastic toy fruits, but this is a dream). My parents arrived to help, but even with their arrival I still couldn't see.

Last night, I was also in a group (probably a class) at an amusement park of some sort, kind of a West Clock town/jungle and we needed textbooks. I guess we were going to steal them, you know how sometimes in dreams you 'just know things'. On the subject of just knowing things, the people in the district were North Koreans. So we had to steal our textbooks from various stores and walk out of the park. Security wasn't an issue, but sometime as i headed toward the exit my vision failed and i believe i collapsed on my knees.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 14, 2009)

Oof. I can't remember a lot of the dream, although it was probably induced by watching the Naruto ending in Shippuuden episode 116 or Naruto Shippuuden episode 115, which has Suigetsu in it.

Though I don't know where the photography came from. And why in the world was Neji taking photos off of a boat with a stone floor, with a camera that looked oddly like my dad's?!

That's all I can remember xD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 14, 2009)

All I can remember is that I dreamt someone died and that I was playing Neopets and had a whole bunch of Lime Jelly.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been keeping a dream diary since a few days ago if anyone is particularly interested in that...

I have a question, though. Does anyone here often have lucid dreams? For the past two mornings (I take morning naps because I'm a lazy ass) I've said to myself "Hey, I must be dreaming"... I _think_ I'm becoming lucid but there's some weird side effects.

The first dream was, like... I was in this turquoise high school where the lockers were as tall as those warehouse-esque shelves at a Sam's Club, and aliens came and began demolishing the place. Surrounded by aliens and panicking students I said, "Aliens aren't real! I must be dreaming!" Immediately afterwards I became aware of my sleeping position (on my stomach) and I felt this tingly sensation in my arms. Expectedly, I gained some control of the dream and jumped on an alien's back to show that I wasn't to be afraid of it. All the while I could hear the television in real life,  a commercial for Aliens in the Attic was on. I think I was beginning to wake up just after I became lucid, maybe from the excitement or shock or something. When I woke up I saw and watched the rest of the commercial I began to hear in my dream.

In the dream I had yesterday morning, I was searching for something. Apparently its location was in my bedroom, which became very large, like cave-sized, but it retained some details of my bedroom. It was full of bat-monsters from the MMO that I play, and crobats. Apparently I was working with Kurotowa from _Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind_, because he was slowly trying to catch up with me. While I was searching for this lost thing and trying to avoid detection by the bats, I noticed my corner desk was missing and that's when I said to myself, "Am I dreaming?... Yeah, I must be, look at all of this lol." So I put the bats to sleep and backtracked to go talk to Kurotowa, and turned on this sort of radar thing to help us find what we were looking for. Then I proceeded to make out with him or something in case he didn't show up again for a while. Ever since I realized I was dreaming, though, I became aware of my sleeping position again (on my back), and it was my legs that felt funny this time- like they were fighting to become upright somehow. I also heard real sounds again. I was sleeping in my computer room instead of in the living room, so it wasn't the television I was hearing, but my boyfriend (some context- we don't live together. before we go to bed we get on Wifi on D/P and use the voice chat, and "sleep together" that way, with our DSes by our pillows, so I was hearing him through headphones), urging me to wake up. I woke up shortly afterwards, and the phrase he was speaking as I was dreaming continued seamlessly as I was becoming fully awake- so that's why I assume I'm somehow hearing on both wavelengths.


*tl;dr* I think when I become lucid I'm able to hear both real sounds going on around me and the sounds in my dreams. Also my limbs tingle and I become aware of how I'm sleeping, but the dream continues for a short while until I wake up.
So is this normal for lucid dreaming? Should I sleep in quieter environments so I'm not interrupted? Or am I dreaming _about_ becoming lucid just when I happen to be waking up at the same time or something?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 16, 2009)

This WOULD have been a good dream if my mom didn't come in and wake me up -_-

All I can remember (the dream lasted literally 20 seconds) is that I was in the middle of the road in front of my dad's house and talking to someone who looked like a miniature TenTen. Then she said something odd, and I thought, "WOW I'M DREAMING!" I was just about to start singing when... see top sentence.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a dream once where I was in some kinda FPS deathmatch with Adam and Jamie from Mythbusters. We were on some Donkey Kong-esqe construction site and were using guns that shot these round blob things.

This was a cool one...My house was turned into some Castlevania level, and there was a map always in front of me like in the DS games. I remember running to a save point, going to a boss door (I think I was about to fight Death), and then woke up.

Ok, now this one confuses me to this day. I had the dream twice when I was about 6. There was this large cavern in a cave with a bunch of people sitting in benches. Then there was this door frame just randomly sitting in the middle of the room with an EXIT sign. Some kid through a rock at the sign, a boulder fell from the celing, and crushed a guy reading a newspaper. Then his head rolled out from underneath.

Those are the only interesting ones I remember.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 16, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> I had a dream once where I was in some kinda FPS deathmatch with *Adam and Jamie from Mythbusters.* We were on some Donkey Kong-esqe construction site and were using guns that shot these round blob things.


o: Okay that is totally awesome.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 20, 2009)

...Wait, wait, you'll love this one.

Skroy Horitz. Skroy was there, and he looked like his old avatar, the one with the guy and Buisel for some reason morphing.

A girl was also there, I assume she was Notory because that's what we kept calling her, but she looked shockingly like my sister when she was younger. And, for some delightfully random reason, she wore multi-colored high heels.

We were in London, on that bridge that the Death Eaters destroyed in the new Harry Potter movie. They cam and the bridge began to break, but instead of running around, we just stood there and screamed, "Aaahhhh!" and Skroy added, "HELP ME!" which we all found  hilarious and we began to laugh.

Then the bridge began to fall, and we stopped laughing abruptly. Skroy grabbed a cable and grabbed on, then I grabbed her leg and Notory took my leg. 

We sat there, in silance, for quite a bit, then Notory suddenly suggested, "I have an idea! Let's fly there!"

Skroy and I were all like, "Duh!"

Then we flew up onto stable land and merrily continued on with our lives. Yata.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2009)

Last night I had a dream someone on Youtube (kind-of) sang a song about Neji [Naruto again]. When I woke up I wanted to see it again and it took me a few minutes to realize that it was just a dream. 

It was more of a rap though, and I can't remember the tune anymore, so now that I think about it, it was probably not that good. ><


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I know this thread is a little old... but if nobody bumps this one up, someone will just post a second (third?) copy of it eventually, so it'd be coming back regardless.

So here's not one but _two_ weird dreams I had in the past couple of months!  And, bizarrely, they both involve a similar-looking van despite not having _anything_ to do with each other, as far as I can tell.

*Dream #1:* This one was from about a month or two ago.  I was playing some kind of old arcade game which, judging by the graphics, was probably from the 80's or maybe early 90's.  The whole screen was filled up by a map of a city with a large body of water on the west side, maybe somewhere like California based on the way it looked.  You played as a beige-ish colored van, which would drive around aimlessly most of the time.
Occasionally, an alarm started to go off (NES-style "low health" beeping), and after a few seconds of this, it started to beep faster and faster, and a red dot started blinking on a certain spot on the map, though it was only visible if you were on the same street.  When the alarm stopped, this giant bird monster would show up and start attacking the city by shooting energy blasts from its mouth, which would blow up buildings if they hit them.  You had to shoot at the bird or make a lot of noise to scare it away, and then it was back to driving aimlessly until the bird returned.

As far as I know, there is no game in existence that is like this... but who knows?  It wouldn't be the first time I've dreamt about something that I didn't know existed and then found out later that it actually does.

=================

*Dream #2:*  Actually had this one last night.  I was sitting in a beige van (almost exactly like the one in the "bird attacking the city" game in the other dream) with two other people.  The van's back seats were set up along the sides instead of across the middle; I was sitting in the seat on the right side, and the other two were sitting on the left side.  One (an average-looking guy who appeared to be trying to grow a beard but wasn't quite there yet) was someone I didn't recognize at all, but apparently the other (a girl with kinda long, dark-colored hair and averageish size/proportions) was supposed to be a person from these forums.  I'm not saying _who_ it was, for obvious reasons.  Of course, I have no idea what this person actually looks like, so I'm not sure where the dream version's appearance came from.
Anyway... apparently Dream!Me actually knew this person, even though I don't really know her (or anyone on here, really), and referred to her by some weird nickname which I'm not sure if she actually uses.  Nothing much happened for a while (I think there may have been some talking, but I don't remember much of it), until the other two just randomly started having sex in the van.  Right in front of me, as if I wasn't there in the first place.  I pretty much just sat there and ignored them for a minute or so, and then woke up.

Really strange dream.  I rarely even dream about people I actually _do_ know, but having a dream about a person I don't know from an Internet forum where I'm rarely even active? That's on a completely different level of "what the hell?" than most of my dreams.


----------



## sankatu (Oct 17, 2009)

I once had a dream that started and there was a big emergency and I had a futuristic assault rifle and there was someone shouting at me. they said where I needed to go and it sounded vaguley familiar I told evryone that they needed X-ray visors.
Some dude who looked clever then approached me with an X-ray visor prototype and it was lees of a visor and more of a contact lens, but it was really big, I put it on and ran around and shot some things, I shot one thing in the neck and its head fell off. 

I don't remember the next bit but when the crisis was over I was talking to some big dude, and all of a suddne he started shouting at me saying something about how they were hacking the system and I needed to get rid of my rocket propelled grenade so I dismantled my gun and took the grebade out, I threw it into the sea but accidentally fell in as well.

I should have died but instead I was on this island watching this crazy lady look at some mud with a plastic glove, then I woke up.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, I don't remember much...

I was in a city. I must have been an animal because I was planning to go through an air vent into a resturaunt. Dream change.

This I don't remember much of. It was -blech- Twilight-based. All I remember at the end was that I turned into a sparkly vampire -shudders-.

I "woke up" from the nightmare. Looking over, I see a kid from my Social Studies class sleeping in another bed. I knew I was dreaming so I tried to catapult myself out of it. It didn't work. I walk to the door, still knowing it's a dream, hoping that I could bend the dream so Phoenix Wright or Apollo Justice would be there. My dad was instead My dad was taking me somewhere, despite my protests that I was still asleep.

Then I woke up for real, very confused.


----------



## Starly (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't remember too much, but in my dream I was being chased by a giant spider and some dark thing and other monsters, and then I woke up, thought it was safe, but that also turned out to be a dream, and then I woke up like "HuuuU!!!" (like in the movies


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 17, 2009)

This dream was from some time ago, and it probably came around to prove that I had played farrr too much Persona 3 for my own good.

So, I 'wake up' in my dream to find myself in a hallway with the rest of my family. Looks disturbingly like Arqa, the 2nd block of the Tartarus tower, as evidenced by the purple and black tiling. It's just... a hallway, there's no visible way out. So we decide to walk on, and upon reaching the end of the hallway we suddenly get teleported to the next floor. Woah. Creepy.

So we just keep going up, 'cuz there's nothing else to do, and eventually we reach the top floor. But there's still no way out. After several minutes of searching for an exit or another teleporting thing, we give up, and this is where it gets amusing. I said (and this is quoted word for word), "Hey, if we die now, we'll just respawn at the last save point, right?" So the rest of my family considers that for a few seconds, then suddenly goes to open a window I didn't even know was there, and then they jump out. And then I wake up.


----------



## Aisling (Oct 18, 2009)

Last night I had a dream where I stole three baby pandas. The parent pandas themselves were in a small barred change against a wall and were about as big as a medium-sized dog. One was normal, one had zebra stripes on its butt and another had some light red mixed in its fur, kinda like a red panda, even though that's a different animal altogether. I think I tried to sell the babies, and when I wasn't successful I tried to put them back in the exhibit... in front of all the zookeepers. I got in trouble. :v


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 18, 2009)

A few nights ago, I had a dream that I was walking down my street late at night. I passed by a tree and saw an adorable cat lying down by the tree, so I picked it up and kissed it on the nose. Suddenly, it turned into my friend, a girl nicknamed Rica, and then we made out xD

...Rica is actually straight, though =/


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 19, 2009)

Another slightly odd dream last night.  Not nearly as weird as the last one, but...

For some reason me and my little sister were at a Boy Scout campground that I went to a few times way back when I was still in Boy Scouts.  There was an archery range, but for some reason there weren't any bows or arrows set up, just a bunch of wooden boxes with swords in them.  So... my sister and I went up, grabbed swords out of the boxes (I had some weird-looking swords that I don't think actually exist, and my sister had these huge scimitars) and started throwing them through the air at the archery targets.  And... that was it, pretty much.  Just chucking a bunch of swords at targets, and apparently both of us were able to throw these huge swords 30+ feet every time.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

i once had a dream sesshomaru turned up with a bunch of kids and rin and he was wearing westan clothes. he looked hot.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

he floped down on my couch and had both arms.


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry about bringing an old thread back from the dead, but I just had this really strange dream.  

I went back in time with a group of friends, and we found my family and the younger me.  Everything is exactly as I remember it.  At one point I'm In my room looking at my old stuff, and the younger me has to change clothes.  I ask him if I should leave the room, but we decided that is doesn't really matter if I see him because we're the same person.  So he starts changing clothes, and I look up at one point to find that the younger me is a girl.  I'm really confused, but I say nothing.  Afterwards I decide that we've time travled ino an alternate timeline.  Before I can start asking questions, though, we're on our way home...


----------



## Darksong (Dec 6, 2009)

Last night, I had a dream that I woke up in my bedroom, and this song called Sunao na Niji started playing really loud. So I started singing along, after I got used to the fact that it hurt my ears, and then when I stopped, I apologized to my sister for being loud, my pulse racing because it was so unexpected. As I lay back down, I wondered why our mom would call us at this time -- after all, we were at our dad's house, and Sunao na Niji is my sister's ringtone on her cell phone. 

I'm not actually even sure it was a dream. It seemed so real I consider it a nightmare...


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was in something like the matrix, at first I was in some massive metal building of some sort, presumably where I found out that I was in the matrix. I tried to escape but Darth Vader started the walls and ceiling to close in on me, but I managed to take tome panelling off of the wall and escape just in time.

When I got out, I wanted to tell everyone that it was the matrix but it kept changing so prevent me from getting anywhere. At one point I bumped into Castform and for some reason told him that I was from the future come back to a point before we had met. Then everything changed again and I was in some quarry or other. A bunch of hooligans on bikes start harassing me so I run off and get to some boat renting hut. I get inside and by this time the matrix has changed so that nobody can speak English, so that even if I manage to communicate with anybody, we wouldn't be able to understand each other. The thing is, since I was also in the matrix, I was affected and could speak this language. So I tell this fisherman about it and the matrix can't understand this language for some reason and so doesn't realise what I'm doing. Then I think I woke up.


----------



## Flora (Dec 10, 2009)

Two nights ago my friend had a dream where she and my other friend had to leave my awesome sleepover early.  And she was like "aww, Rachel's gonna be sad."

The weird part was that they apparently left in the middle of the night. o.o


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 10, 2009)

This dream may have some meaning.

When I was little, I had this recurring dream that me and my best friend were sort of going on little adventures in an odd place that I identified as one of our houses.  There were dangerous things like monsters and something resembling a heater in the basement.  The place kind of looked like a beaver dam.  *enjoys the nostalgia*
The dreams eventually stopped when he moved away when I was still little.  A few months ago, I had the dream again, but it was different.  The place was all dusty and abandoned.  I was my current age, and I looked through the place, remembering what it was like before and wondering what had happened to it.


----------



## turbler (Dec 27, 2009)

last night I had 2 dreams, one where I ran off somewhere with a friend, lose track of her and get lost, upon which I hitch a ride with some random people, who end up being really nice, the rest is sorta foggy.
The second I was in the Reaper's game in an unkown town, with Sho as the GM. We got dorms, I dunno why. Me my partner and Sho all had the same room( and yet he didn't try to erase us). later I see Sho being accused of doing something illegal (by Game standards. He didn't even summon any Taboo noise). for some reason I get Sho's phone number and MSN, then I watch as he is dragged off by two unkown reapers, the shoved into a white car which drives off... I check my laptop, and I see I've already added Sho. it says he's online, his display name was "Minami" and his personal message was " I'm sorry, I did everything I could. Forgive me everyo..." and that was it.
Weird, huh?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 27, 2009)

for christmas, i wrote some letters to people that i care about. last night, for the hour or so that i slept, i dreamt what their reactions would be. the reactions ranged from being "livind" to giving me abstract poetry in an attempt to return their gratitude.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a dream that the South seceded in the name of Jesus Christ and started hunting down unbelievers, a la the holocaust, except they just speared them in the streets. It was fucked.

Then I had a weird school dream. I was hanging out alternately with groups of kids I know at the high school except it was in the evening and sorta dark and we were doing vaguely odd things. I remember trying to hold a freestyle battle with a black dude I know. Then there were a bunch of half-naked people having like a pseudo-orgy which was odd and they tried to get me in on it and I was like, nah bros I gotta go. And then I realized I was pretty much naked so I went off on a quest to find my clothes while not being seen... except I walked into a full cafeteria. Which altogether wasn't that embarrassing. My girlfriend rescued me and then we found my clothes in a small room with other half-naked people. No questions were asked.


----------

